# Vise for Bridgeport



## Rick_B (Dec 6, 2012)

Good  mprning folks - i just bought a series 1 bridgeport (1 hp - step pulley) and now i meed a vise.  i'll post some pictures later today of the machine itself.

i currently have an older Palmgren 4" vise (4" wide, little over 4" opening, 1" high jaws).  it has no handle but is mounted to a swivel base.  This, I think, is a low profile vise originally intended for a benchmaster mill.  it has some scars on the top of the jaws from an introduction to an end mill :.

I may have an opportunity to buy an older 6" Kurt anglelock without a handle.  Condition looks pretty good but I haven't seen it in person yet.  The Kurt does not have a swivel base.

The Palmgren is'currently mine so no effective cost.  The Kurt is 2 hours away but is priced under $200.

Will the Palmgren serve me well in a hobby environment or should i be jumping on the Kurt?  I think I know the answer but I woild like to avoid the additional cost if it makes sense.  How important/nice to have is a swivel base in a millimg environmemt?

Thanks for your thoughts
Rick


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 6, 2012)

Rick,

The 4" Palmgren will be a little light and small for a Bridgeport and even in a hobby situation there will be times when you'll need the extra size. The swivel feature of a vise is nice to have, but not a necessity. I have a 5" Kurt on mine and it's an ideal size for the BP. The 6" is nice once it's on the machine, but a real back breaker to lift on and off. Try Plaza Machinery for vises. They seem to have a good assortment of used stuff as well as good prices.

Tom


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 7, 2012)

So when I buy something used I like to take it apart and clean it up - is there any magic to disassembling a Kurt and putting it back together. Your probably thinking why doesn't he just make a decision before worrying about cleaning - well here's what followed me home today




I spent most of the afternoon driving to grab this vise - gas - $40, vise - $175, 6 hours in the car with my wife - Priceless.
Rick


----------



## Kennyd (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick and dirty description Rick:
-Take the two jaws off, screws are recessed in them
-Take the rear fixed jaw off, there are two large SHCS on the bottom that hold it on.
-Screw the vise close until the movable jaws disengages from the screw then pull it off. You will have 3 pieces separate.
-There is a collar just behind the hex part of the screw, remove setscrew then turn off the collar to remove the large screw, there is a thrust bearing in there so be careful pulling it out.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 7, 2012)

This might prove useful:

http://www.kurtworkholding.com/downloads/pdf/D675 VISE_MANUAL English.pdf


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks guys for the info - looks like standard vise construction - no magic involved :.

Just a note that a lot of folks kept'saying get a Kurt vise and I simply didn't get it.  I've played with a numner of different vises rece tly and I have to say just the feel of a Kurt seems to put it in a different class.  I think I'm a believer.

Rick


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 22, 2012)

Rick_B said:


> So when I buy something used I like to take it apart and clean it up - is there any magic to disassembling a Kurt and putting it back together. Your probably thinking why doesn't he just make a decision before worrying about cleaning - well here's what followed me home today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set of jaws with a groove in your vise, mounted upside down.


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 22, 2012)

flutedchamber said:


> Nice set of jaws with a groove in your vise, mounted upside down.



i just noticed those slots tonight - what is tjere purpose?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## fastback (Jan 8, 2013)

I think you made the right decision in buying the Kurt.  I also have a 6-inch and have found it to be much better than my old Bridgeport vice.  Oh, by the way, you can relocate the vice jaw to the end of the vice and get a lot more capacity.


----------



## flutedchamber (Jan 18, 2013)

Rick_B said:


> i just noticed those slots tonight - what is tjere purpose?
> 
> Thanks
> Rick



Kurt sells a stop that fits in that groove.  Usually, only one jaw has a groove, most often the fixed jaw.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 19, 2013)

Rick_B said:


> i just noticed those slots tonight - what is tjere purpose?
> 
> Thanks
> Rick





flutedchamber said:


> Kurt sells a stop that fits in that groove.  Usually, only one jaw has a groove, most often the fixed jaw.



Those are jaws that come with the newer D688 Kurt vise.  

 Here's a picture from the Kurt website



Work stop assembly part number WSRL46
It's $14  ( Kurt Workholding has a $25 minimum order, need a rebuild kit for your D60 ? part number D60-KIT   both items come to $25 )

  Jeff


----------



## fastback (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the older Kurt 6-inch with no slot.  I made my own stop, but I really like the slot in the new jaw.  I guess this will be something I'll have to do without.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 19, 2013)

fastback said:


> I have the older Kurt 6-inch with no slot.  I made my own stop, but I really like the slot in the new jaw.  I guess this will be something I'll have to do without.



Rick has two and the slotted jaw ( with stop ) is only used on the stationary jaw ( for best accuracy).  Maybe you can do a deal with Rick.


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 20, 2013)

Well now that I know wat they are for  I think Jeff has a good idea - but Jeff doesn't et a sales commission .  Fasyback - let me know if a swap is of interest to you

Rick


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 20, 2013)

Rick_B said:


> Well now that I know wat they are for  I think Jeff has a good idea - but Jeff doesn't et a sales commission .  Fasyback - let me know if a swap is of interest to you
> 
> Rick



 No sales commission?  
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Just glad I can help


----------

